# Game 27: Boston Celtics (11-15) at Golden State Warriors (14-14)



## Premier

The Boston Celtics play the Golden State Warriors at the Arena in Oakland on Wednesday, December 28. The game will be at 10:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Golden State Warrior's last game was against the Denver Nuggests, *L*, 112-118 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics last game was against the Seattle Supersonics, *L*, 111-118 *(*boxscore*)*.

The Warriors are 8-7 at home and the Celtics are 2-9 away. The Warriors score and give up 99 points per game. The Celtics score 97.1 points per game and give up 99.5 points per game.

 * The probable starters for each team:*





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* *|* Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the Golden *State *Warriors *Game *Thread  . *.* . *!*


----------



## Premier

The Golden State Warriors played the Boston Celtics on December 19th. The Celtics ended up winning by eleven points, 109-98 *(*boxscore*)*. This will be the final meeting between the two teams unless both Golden State and Boston meet up in the NBA Finals. 

Ike Diougu will replace Adonal Foyle in the Warriors front-court.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

greaaaaaaat....knowing how people play against boston diogu is gonna have 48 pts and 22 rebs


----------



## KingHandles

The Celtics will never play the warriors again? Unless they meet in the finals?

I think we are playing better now then we were when we last beat them, so we should win. I predict it will be a close one down the stretch.


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> The Celtics will never play the warriors again? Unless they meet in the finals?
> 
> I think we are playing better now then we were when we last beat them, so we should win. I predict it will be a close one down the stretch.


We may play them next year, if we decide to do so. 

I got a huge headache though, a good nap won't hurt before the game.


----------



## Premier

KingHandles said:


> The Celtics will never play the warriors again? Unless they meet in the finals?


Far from a mistake on my part.

"Never again" implies never again in this season. This will be the last meeting between the two teams, _this season_, unless the Warriors and the Celtics respectively win the conference championships.


----------



## KingHandles

Haha. Yeah, I just didn't use common sense, no mistake on you Prem. Actually, I don't think you made any this game thread, things are looking up.


----------



## KingHandles

Damn, Diogu threw it down on his first touch...Not a good sign...

Delonte cuts in for 2...


----------



## Premier

Diogu just looked absolutely wonderful on that backdoor cut to the basket for the slam. I'm hoping he turns out to be the player he has the potential to be.

Delonte West and Mark Blount working a nice give and go for a tough layup by Delonte.


----------



## Premier

Blount with his third assist in three minutes and ten seconds.

It's funny how Pierce plays more in the post than Blount (on the last play, Pierce was underneath the basket and Blount had the ball at the perimeter; Blount lobbed it to Pierce for a nice layup).

I hate Doc Rivers...

...offense and defense.


----------



## KingHandles

Ahhh....Dumb foul by Perk, should have atleast made sure he didn't get the hoop...Now he's out with 2 fouls...


----------



## aquaitious

Yay, I just turned it on...Perk is out with two fouls, I just missed half his playing time of 3 minutes for the night. Damn you Doc.


----------



## Premier

On pace for a combine total of 355 points after a 17-18 start in the first five minutes of the game.

Neither team is missing many shots. Boston has missed one and Golden State has missed two.


----------



## KingHandles

Haha. Delonte shut the crowd up pretty fast with that fast break lay up.


----------



## aquaitious

Mike:

"It's like watching an AND 1 Game"

Nobody's missing.

Tommy:

"Let's get into the locker room, we can play in this game."


----------



## LX

Hmmmmm. 

Well this is interesting. This isn't a good thing we're seeing right now. We will NOT beat Golden State in a shootout.


----------



## aquaitious

HOLY CRAP, THIS IS AMAZING.

25-26 with 5+ minutes in the 1st.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

my prediction....Boston 211 Golden State 197...in regulation


----------



## Premier

Wow.

Blount and West were _crossed up_ by Baron Davis (with emphasis on "crossed up").

*26-25*; Celtics leading *six minutes and thirty-six seconds into the game. *Fifty-one points with 5:24 left in the first quarter.


----------



## Premier

The lack of defense is sad, but also, Golden State and Boston are hitting shots they aren't supposed to make. The game will eventually even out. I expect one team over 115 points though.


----------



## DWest Superstar

what a game.


WOW


----------



## aquaitious

This is what an NBA game should be like. 

Pierce was wishing for way too much on his last layup.


----------



## Premier

Pierce has eleven points in seven minutes.

After watching Michael Dunleavy absolutely kill the Celtics with his lack-luster speed, I've concluded that Doc Rivers has no idea how to teach defensive rotations.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> This is what an NBA game should be like.


The defense makes me cringe.


----------



## KingHandles

5 assists for Mark in the first...wow...83% shooting as a team...wow


----------



## aquaitious

Mike:

"Golden State is cooling off, they're down to 70% shooting."

:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> The defense makes me cringe.


Defense?


----------



## LX

KingHandles said:


> 5 assists for Mark in the first...wow...83% shooting as a team...wow


He has 6 lol

I'd say oh yeah look Mark might get a triple double. Then I realized 10 turnovers don't count towards a triple double.


----------



## Premier

:dead:

Careless last two possessions resulting in turnovers after our players (Delonte West and Mark Blount) try to do too much with the ball and essentially hand it over to the Warriors.


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> He has 6 lol


Yeah now...But this is a pretty entertaining yet bad game, defensively..


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks - Ricky Davis - Paul Pierce - Al Jefferson - Raef LaFrentz

Must you _still_ play with the lineups, Doc? We're 1/3 into the season. Just insert Marcus for whatever lineup you had for Dickau and Greene and some of Delonte's minutes.


----------



## LX

*sigh*

Marcus looks real bad defensively lately.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Nice turnover Banks


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ok everyone get on marcus for fumbling the ball right abouttttttttttttt....now


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz is about as useful as Scalabrine. When all you do is stand around in the perimeter and offense only to catch the ball and *immediately* shoot it (and subsequently miss it) and you're _6'11"_, you know you cannot play offense. Normally, I like Raef. That's when he hits threes at a 40% clip and actually plays some post offense rather than jacking up shots at a higher rate than Antoine. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## KingHandles

Holy ****...What a rebound by Pierce..Over Foyle...

Raef hit a shot :jawdrop:


----------



## Premier

I might as well keep up pestering Raef.

Please hit more threes. Thanks.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> LaFrentz is about as useful as Scalabrine. When all you do is stand around in the perimeter and offense only to catch the ball and *immediately* shoot it (and subsequently miss it) and you're _6'11"_, you know you cannot play offense. Normally, I like Raef. That's when he hits threes at a 40% clip and actually plays some post offense rather than jacking up shots at a higher rate than Antoine. Yeah, I said it.


Oh please. You can't even begin to compare it. Raef is actually a shooter. Walker was nothing more than a chucker.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Marcus looks real bad defensively lately.


I somewhat agree.

He shows flashes of improvement but is often too aggressive and commits to the ball too much offering the opposition a lane to the basket. Nothing a little coaching can't fix. Oh wait...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

well at leasy i have j-rich on my fantasy team :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

DWest Superstar said:


> Nice turnover Banks


I loved it when you also posted a negative comment when Delonte turned the ball over.


----------



## aquaitious

Am I the only one who loved Pierce's double through the legs crossover? Wow...

I did not like his last pass though.


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> well at leasy i have j-rich on my fantasy team :biggrin:


Delonte West is on mine ....and Mark Blount. 

.....in the mods league anyways.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> Oh please. You can't even begin to compare it. Raef is actually a shooter. Walker was nothing more than a chucker.


When he does nothing but miss threes (until he hit the last one) and contributes nothing more to the game, it's time to call him out. Raef has been awful this season. I miss last years version.


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:



> Am I the only one who loved Pierce's double through the legs crossover? Wow...
> 
> I did not like his last pass though.


I missed it. I was arguing with my ex girlfriend! I heard the crowd go OOOOOOHHHH then I looked...


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> When he does nothing but miss threes (until he hit the last one) and contributes nothing more to the game, it's time to call him out. Raef has been awful this season. I miss last years version.


At least he doesn't try to do too much. When he's off he generally passes it around. Would you rather have a guy put up 15 ill-advised shots a game or someone like Raef? Raef's been cold lately yeah but he'll snap out of it.


----------



## Premier

Celtics up one at the end of the first, 38-37.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>10</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Mark Blount, C*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*3-4*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td align="right">*0*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*6*</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>18-25</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>13</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>38</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#00275d">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, SG</td><td>9</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>12</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Murphy, PF</td><td>10</td><td>4-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>11</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>16-23</td><td>2-5</td><td>3-8</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>37</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LX

Nice move by Jefferson there to split the double and get the goaltending + 1.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> At least he doesn't try to do too much. When he's off he generally passes it around. Would you rather have a guy put up 15 ill-advised shots a game or someone like Raef? Raef's been cold lately yeah but he'll snap out of it.



Yes because "the numbers are on your side Antoine." ( :rofl:, remember that P-Dub?)


----------



## LX

Is it just me or is Baron Davis really a terrible shooter?


----------



## DWest Superstar

Banks lost the ball walking up the court, Westy was atleast dribbling around


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Yes because "the numbers are on your side Antoine." ( :rofl:, remember that P-Dub?)


lmao


----------



## aquaitious

DWest Superstar said:


> Banks lost the ball walking up the court, Westy was atleast dribbling around


Wait wait wait, we'll get mad at Banks for "getting out of control," but not at West, and we'll get mad at Banks for "staying under control" but not at West? 

Gotcha. :greatjob:


----------



## Premier

DWest Superstar said:


> Banks lost the ball walking up the court, Westy was atleast dribbling around


So, there are such things as good turnovers and bad turnovers in a sense that you actually comment on Banks' turnover and not West's. By the way, just to save us some arguing time, West's turnover resulted in a fastbreak and a Michael Dunleavy layup.


----------



## Premier

Around fifty posts in one quarter of play?


----------



## DWest Superstar

aquaitious said:


> Wait wait wait, we'll get mad at Banks for "getting out of control," but not at West, and we'll get mad at Banks for "staying under control" but not at West?
> 
> Gotcha. :greatjob:


You should of realized by now I look for any reason to back up West, and any reason to **** on Banks


----------



## DWest Superstar

Orien Greene with a dunk?


----------



## DWest Superstar

Hands Ricky hands


----------



## Premier

I'll be the first to say it.

What a horrible play by Marcus.


----------



## aquaitious

Greene has a nice little cheering section at GS...

How do you travel on a fast break?


----------



## DWest Superstar

Pierce has to cover JR moe, he is feeling it


----------



## KingHandles

Banks is looking bad. Bad descisions, poor passing, and turnovers...


----------



## LX

KingHandles said:


> Banks is looking bad. Bad descisions, poor passing, and turnovers...


And bad defense.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> How do you travel on a fast break?


Very easily. You take too long passing the ball while you're in motion.

A NBA player shouldn't make these mistakes, though.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Random Image found










hahahahahaha


----------



## DWest Superstar

Good pass and good catch on the oop


----------



## KingHandles

DWest Superstar said:


> Random Image found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha



Not even close 2 MVP worthy...

West 2 Davis for the oop baby...


----------



## aquaitious

Tommy:

"The Warriors are not playing any defense and the Celtics just changed their scheme!"

Is he implying that we have _a_ defensive scheme?


----------



## DWest Superstar

Give it to Al


----------



## LX

LMAO @ Big Al. 

He tried to flop on a Fisher drive that's hilarious.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Blount just ran down BDiddy


----------



## DWest Superstar

Blount looks like Parrish with the spin


----------



## LX

Heh. Mark with the UGLY spin move for 2. That is beautiful.


----------



## KingHandles

DWest Superstar said:


> Blount looks like Parrish with the spin


He wanted to dunk it, but he didn't get enough elevation, and almost killed himself...


----------



## LX

OH WOW!

Pierce with the poster.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

o my paul


----------



## Premier

Get the replay aqua. Please.


----------



## KingHandles

Holy ****ttt What A Dunk By Pierce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

Holy ****, Pierce From Perkins..oh My God.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Get the replay aqua. Please.


PLEASE???? Man that gave me chills...


----------



## aquaitious

THAT WAS SICK. OH MY GOD.

It was all Perkins though. 

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## Premier

So...did you get the video?


----------



## Premier

I would've loved to attend this game.

In my opinion, Pierce's dunk was much better than Richardson's.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> So...did you get the video?


I missed it. :sad:

Remind me to get the "cut of the game"


----------



## KingHandles

Haha. We sound like crack fiens...Did you get the video? Come on baby, i'll suck ya ----...:clown: Chappelle...kinda


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> I would've loved to attend this game.
> 
> In my opinion, Pierce's dunk was much better than Richardson's.


Yeah, he had defense to get over. His was in the open lane...Much easier...


----------



## DWest Superstar

They will have it on NBA.com tommorow


----------



## Premier

Pierce's offensive rebound almost makes up for Perkin's lack of free throw shooting ability.


----------



## Premier

KingHandles said:


> Haha. We sound like crack fiens...Did you get the video? Come on baby, i'll suck ya ----...:clown: Chappelle...kinda


That line originally came from the Wayan brothers.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> That line originally came from the Wayan brothers.


 Either way it's the most homosexual comment ever used on this forum. Let's never say that again.


----------



## aquaitious

DWest Superstar said:


> They will have it on NBA.com tommorow


Yes, but do they have it from two angles?


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> Yes, but do they have it from two angles?


Soon to be avatar.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Soon to be avatar.



Lant and I would like one bowl of Pierce = ownage, too.


----------



## Premier

Celtics down one after a horrible second quarter, 57-58.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>21</td><td>6-13</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>15</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>20</td><td>7-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>13</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>11</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>25-41</td><td>1-5</td><td>6-10</td><td>6</td><td>20</td><td>17</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>14</td><td>10</td><td>57</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#00275d">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, SG</td><td>20</td><td>7-9</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>4</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Murphy, PF</td><td>18</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>5-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>20</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>15</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Calbert Cheaney, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Miles, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andris Biedrins, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>23-39</td><td>3-9</td><td>9-15</td><td>0</td><td>8</td><td>17</td><td>10</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>58</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Soon to be avatar.


BS. I called it first.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Want more good dunks...

http://www.nba.com/video/

Click on "Trevor Ariza slams on the Bulls"


----------



## KingHandles

20k ucash points say that no matter what, Pierce sits from the last minute or 2 in the 3rd until atleast 8 minutes left in the fourth...


----------



## DWest Superstar

I would but u have 300, how bout it?


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> 20k ucash points say that no matter what, Pierce sits from the last minute or 2 in the 3rd until atleast 8 minutes left in the fourth...


Well, if Doc Rivers ever gets ejected, I think we know who should coach the team just the way he likes it.


----------



## LX

KingHandles said:


> 20k ucash points say that no matter what, Pierce sits from the last minute or 2 in the 3rd until atleast 8 minutes left in the fourth...


I'd put 20k that once Perkins goes out he won't come back in.

....but I'm not going to.


----------



## aquaitious

Here's a fact:

Perkins is 1st in offensive rebounds per 48, and 2nd in rebounds per 48.


----------



## Premier

Three after three after three...

another first quarter?


----------



## KingHandles

DWest Superstar said:


> I would but u have 300, how bout it?


That's the beauty of the BBB.Net bank my friend...


----------



## aquaitious

Blount just messed up twice on defensive rebounding.


----------



## DWest Superstar

no thanks, you fooled me


----------



## Premier

Careless offense; horrible defense.

Mike Gorman gets excited after LaFrentz fouls Foyle.


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl: Foyle just double dribled and everyone missed it...:rofl: he was just running to a clear path basket.


----------



## KingHandles

Sit Pierce now so he can play the whole fourth, when the game depends on him. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out Doc...


----------



## Premier

The ball should be in Delonte's hands right now. He's shooting very well.


----------



## KingHandles

70% shooting with 17 points. That folks, is why I love Delonte West.


----------



## LX

DWestSuperstar must be creaming his pants right about now.


----------



## KingHandles

Haha, I have to say, that was a pretty touchy foul called on Dunleavy...


----------



## KingHandles

Haha. Did anyone else see the dude behind Doc with the gold fronts and stupid *** hat? :rofl:


----------



## KingHandles

Now would be an ideal time to put Pierce back in...****in moron...

Ricky is making terrible shot selections...


----------



## DWest Superstar

Lanteri said:


> DWestSuperstar must be creaming his pants right about now.


 :cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar

Delonte


----------



## DWest Superstar

Drawing the calls


----------



## DWest Superstar

Ouch were not gonna win this one


----------



## KingHandles

Ok, horrible descision from Paul. Should have driven to the hoop.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Blount!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> Ok, horrible descision from Paul. Should have driven to the hoop.


Which decision:
Never passsing it, ISOed, wasted 14 seconds, or shot a 3 with a guy in his face?


----------



## DWest Superstar

Everything is working for J-rich


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz and Blount just let Foyle dunk on them on a put-back.

:dead:

Put Perkins in.


----------



## Premier

Great job by Ricky Davis to get the offensive rebound and subsequently, get fouled to stop the clock after Pierce misses the free throw.


----------



## Premier

Blount manages to get the roll on his weak hook shot attempt.

Tied at 109.


----------



## LX

<----check the avi


----------



## Premier

Way too fast, Lant. Just get the dunk and crop it so the actual dunk is larger.


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> <----check the avi


I thought Prem called that one?


----------



## DWest Superstar

Call Time Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Premier

ehh...whatever.

I'll get the Pierce to Ricky Davis alley-oop.

Sad ending. Bad play by Pierce at the end but can't fault his game tonight.


----------



## aquaitious

Sigh, what the hell was Pierce thinking? We had two timeouts.


----------



## KingHandles

What the hell just happened...


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> ehh...whatever.
> 
> I'll get the Pierce to Ricky Davis alley-oop.
> 
> Sad ending. Bad play by Pierce at the end but can't fault his game tonight.


I called it on AIM about 5 minutes before he did. 

And I slowed it down.


----------



## Premier

Pierce got the ball with seconds left; the Celtics down two and decided to attempt a three when we had timeouts (Doc motioned for a timeout). The ball was knocked away and time ran out.

Good game; bad coaching; horrid defense; sad ending.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Way too fast, Lant. Just get the dunk and crop it so the actual dunk is larger.


Can't have just the dunk. Need to have that great pass by Perkins too. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Pierce got the ball with seconds left; the Celtics down two and decided to attempt a three when we had timeouts (Doc motioned for a timeout). The ball was knocked away and time ran out.
> 
> *Good game; bad coaching; horrid defense; sad ending.*


This has been the story all season long, especially the coaching part.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Can't have just the dunk. Need to have that great pass by Perkins too. :biggrin:


In my opinion, I think you need to slow down the Perkins pass and speed up the Pierce dunk. It's not about the dunk, it's all about the pass.


----------



## Premier

Celtics lose a heart-breaker, 109-111.




> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>14</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>40</td><td>12-21</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-5</td><td>2</td><td>10</td><td>12</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>29</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>46</td><td>9-21</td><td>0-4</td><td>6-6</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>37</td><td>8-11</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>29</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>18</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-7</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>16</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> *</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>41-77</td><td>4-13</td><td>23-30</td><td>11</td><td>27</td><td>38</td><td>28</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>21</td><td>17</td><td>109</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*53.2%*</td><td>*30.8%*</td><td>*76.7%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 23 (21)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(0, 39, 93) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Murphy, PF</td><td>37</td><td>5-13</td><td>1-3</td><td>6-11</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>37</td><td>7-14</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>24</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, SG</td><td>42</td><td>16-24</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>36</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>41</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-3</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>12</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>26</td><td>4-11</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>23</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-6</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Calbert Cheaney, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Miles, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andris Biedrins, FC</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> *</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>44-82</td><td>6-22</td><td>17-25</td><td>8</td><td>20</td><td>28</td><td>30</td><td>17</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>25</td><td>111</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*53.7%*</td><td>*27.3%*</td><td>*68.0%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (16)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier

Blount had twice the amount of assists (eight) as he did rebounds (four). Please remember he is a seven-foot tall center; not a point guard.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Blount had twice the amount of assists (eight) as he did rebounds (four). Please remember he is a seven-foot tall center; not a point guard.


Eight assists, four rebounds and zero blockouts. I see a pattern going on.


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> Eight assists, four rebounds and zero blockouts. I see a pattern going on.


I thought it was ALL about the passes? :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

That's only for Kendrick. Everything he does is simply magnificent according to aqua.


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> I thought it was ALL about the passes? :biggrin:


Not when you're a worse rebounder than your PG.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> That's only for Kendrick. Everything he does is simply magnificent according to aqua.


He still makes less mistakes than Raef and Blount combined.


----------



## Premier

Well, if only Kendrick would learn how to play offense. He's great, no doubt, but if he wants to start getting 25+ minutes per game, he has to prove that he is not just one-dimensional *to Doc.*


----------



## KingHandles

To draw a positive out of the game, Pierce finially got some love from ESPN, #2 on the top 10 list for his dunk.


----------



## LX

KingHandles said:


> To draw a positive out of the game, Pierce finially got some love from ESPN, #2 on the top 10 list for his dunk.


He got #1 on NBA TV 

(5 of the 10 were from the Warriors-Celtics game lol)


----------



## cgcatsfan

Sounds like it was pretty exciting. 
I'm bummed about the 21 turnovers and 23 points off them. 
The Pierce dunk is montrous, a classic. 
Hope that helps his all star bid.


----------



## Richie Rich

blount is playing amazin; on O but his rebounding and defense is atrocious...perk is a better choice b/c we do not read him to score...we need the d and boards...i guess trade mark since he has shown he can be an offensive threat?


----------

